# Does this look right to you guys?



## wannaB (May 25, 2017)

Walked into this room.. normally I see EMT...


----------



## wannaB (May 25, 2017)

https://ibb.co/ja4kvv

is the URL of the image


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's a mess for sure. As for right, well I can't see enough to know how well its strapped, etc. Damn what a cluster.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

Pretty sloppy!!! Those MC's passing in front of the light won't fly. Workmanship like Manor. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm all for using MC, but that is a mess. It's not much work to make it neat, sometimes it's even easier to make it neat. Often I think that people install it messy like that because they truly don't know any better due to complete lack of experience.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

Someone did a nice job on that Network Rack, though. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

cl2sparky said:


> Someone did a nice job on that Network Rack, though.


As Alanis Morissette stated "Isn't it ironic, don't you think"

Cheers
John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What a rats nest!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MC incorrectly strapped coming out of the panels.

MC in front of the light = violation, wholly improper to obstruct fixtures and hatches with cable runs.

In California, strapping and support unsufficient. Would fail.

A LOT of labor to make it look ugly.

Should've used cable tray or strut racks.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

But did they derate is the question. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not pretty and would have been prettier and cheaper to run conduit? maybe lots of things added later?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't see how that would pass an inspection.... Wait... Yeah, I can see how that would pass.....

It looks like crap, but I bet it looked good to the guy that cashed his check! :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Inspections are for people who install to code.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

DERAIL! ok i have a 5500 watt electric water heater to connect. it has a #12 wire to connect to. what size wire can i feed it with? the book that came with it must have been thrown in the trash


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

papaotis said:


> DERAIL! ok i have a 5500 watt electric water heater to connect. it has a #12 wire to connect to.
> 
> [ The equipment whip ? That'd be typical. ]
> 
> ...


240 VAC ?

23 A ?

Thread Jack !


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

papaotis said:


> DERAIL! ok i have a 5500 watt electric water heater to connect. it has a #12 wire to connect to. what size wire can i feed it with? the book that came with it must have been thrown in the trash


Are you even an electrician


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Are you even an electrician


A real electrician knows that #12 is PLENTY for 23A.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A liberal electrician did that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> A liberal electrician did that.


Most liberals don't work. When they do, I am sure it's in a lazy way hoping someone else will clean it up for them. They will surely blame someone else.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

But they did red mark the MC's for the fire alarm ! They get 1/2 a point for that alone !


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Appears to have been done by a lazy electrician.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Didn't have more than a 8' ladder*

Looks like they did not have more then a 8 foot ladder to do the job.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

hmmm they dont know cable tray exists


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Scabby as chit.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

wannaB said:


> Walked into this room.. normally I see EMT...


Answer per your title...no , don't look right.:no:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

telsa said:


> MC incorrectly strapped coming out of the panels.
> 
> MC in front of the light = violation, wholly improper to obstruct fixtures and hatches with cable runs.
> 
> ...


Here , MC is either in wall or not more than 6' whips to luminaires.
Any other exposed work would have to be emt or ridged piping
depending on Classification of area.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

just the cowboy said:


> Looks like they did not have more then a 8 foot ladder to do the job.


maybe they were (as some others are quoted as sayin on ET) 
"short brown people" drawn from the HD labor pool :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Looks like they did not have more then a 8 foot ladder to do the job.


Looks like they hung the emt off wire to hold their mess up.


----------



## quarky2001 (May 29, 2014)

Dear god, that's horrible.

I've seen it though! My company subbed out an assisted living facility to a group of guys we'd heard great things about... it wasn't until the job was 95% complete that we noticed that something was up. Apparently, they were unfamiliar with "piping". The main electrical room had 3 stacked 12" trays of mc cable leading up to it. Neutrals had been shared with same-phase circuits, as well as between different panels, and there were sections of the building where all the splices were counterclockwise.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Love the conduit. I wonder if they were already over 360* by the time they came through the floor.

Nevermind, just realized they're factory bends.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

quarky2001 said:


> Dear god, that's horrible.
> 
> I've seen it though! My company subbed out an assisted living facility to a group of guys we'd heard great things about... it wasn't until the job was 95% complete that we noticed that something was up. Apparently, they were unfamiliar with "piping". The main electrical room had 3 stacked 12" trays of mc cable leading up to it. Neutrals had been shared with same-phase circuits, as well as between different panels, and there were sections of the building where all the splices were counterclockwise.


 At this point I'd just burn the place down myself rather than wait for it to happen on its own. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Although if you said it was the Re-Caust/Lime Kiln area of a pulpmill and instrumentation cable ; instead of electrical panels ;it looks about right ! Nobody would want to spend 10 seconds longer in running cable !.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

what a rat nest!!! they use what looks like EMT to support the MC


----------

